# Starting firewall on OS X and namespace collision



## jnojr (Nov 19, 2014)

I'll admit I don't fully grok the concept of 'anchors', and since it looks like Apple is doing something with pf via anchors (200.AirDrop and 250.ApplicationFirewall) I created and referenced my own anchor to load my rulesets  This worked fine when I manually loaded my ruleset.  But after rebooting, I'm getting namespace collisions for my tables.  I assume that some process is starting and reading my anchor, but not actually loading the ruleset, and then when I start my ruleset it collides with existing references.

What basic item am I missing here?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 19, 2014)

That this forum does not deal with questions about how OS X implements its FreeBSD tools. Kindly ask on an Apple forum.


----------

